# Buufed-Show als Videopodcast



## Autumblos (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallihallo
Ich lade mir automatisch jedes buffed-Cast auf meinen Ipod und höre diese.
Zudem kaufe ich mir auch jedesmal das Magazin von buffed und bin von beidem begeistert.
Die zwei Medien sind sehr praktisch, da sie mich Unterwegs unterhalten.
Die Buffed-Show ist zwar super aber wenn ich zuhause am PC bin möchte ich lieber gamen, hätt aber am Tag noch viel freie Zeit wo ich mich informieren würde.
Frage mich desshalb ob es nicht möglich wäre, die Show als Videopodcast anzubieten.
Denke gibt viele Leute die auch dies nutzen würden.
Grüsse 
Manu


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Oktober 2008)

Ist relativ schwierig da die BuffedShow ja nur für Permiummitglieder zum download bereitsteht...


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2008)

Einfach Premium buchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

